# Switching Little Cleos from trebles to singles



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I have some Little Cleos in the 2/5 and 2/3 size and I'm looking to swap out the trebles for singles. Where I'm confused is making sure I get the size right. From the limited research I've done, most people say to use either 1/0 or 2/0, but 2/0 seems a bit big to me for a fish with a relatively small mouth. What do the fine people at MS say? These spoons will be used exclusively for steelhead.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Having a hard time with hookups?

From what I remember, the 2/5 oz spoon comes with a #4 size treble hook. I would think that you'd be able to use something in the #1 to #1/0 size. Personally, I just usually hit the stock hooks with the hone or replaced them with other same sized hooks. Mustad made some that I've used, but I can't remember the exactly which one.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I ended up replacing them with Gamakatsu 1/0 Siwash hooks. I like singles on hardware because they seem to get snagged less often. When I run trebles I tend to donate copious amounts to the logjams.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Replaced the stock trebles on my spoons this year with red Gamie round bend hooks. The 1st King I caught (about a 20lber) bent the **** outta the hook


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's some I did the other night. They'll be on the river this weekend with one of my hotrodded Abus


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

I switched to single siwash hooks this year. Love that they snag far less! They keep fish pinned better as well, IMO. I've got a mix of 1/0 and 2/0. I'm thinking 1/0 for 2/5's and 2/0 for 2/3's, even though they are almost just thicker/thinner versions of each other.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Curious if you find any difference in snags with hook point up or down.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

matinc said:


> Curious if you find any difference in snags with hook point up or down.


Point them up, that way you have a bigger angle when you get a bite.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

All my hook points are toward the concave side of the spoon. A la Bill Herzog's teaching. Going to experiment with 30lb Dacron drop style and the newer Herzog split rings / swivel style too.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Treven said:


> All my hook points are toward the concave side of the spoon. A la Bill Herzog's teaching. Going to experiment with 30lb Dacron drop style and the newer Herzog split rings / swivel style too.


That's where I learned as well but I didn't do the swivel at the hook end.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Didn’t get to the swivel / split rings, because the 30lb Dacron dropback stinger style was 4-4 Sunday morning. All 4 were perfectly pinned in the corner of the mouth, not a chance of losing them. I’m a fan!

https://outdooraddictions.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/the-trailing-hook-method/

Check out the FAQ blog post too. Great stuff!


----------

